# Wildlife Photography , To flash or not?



## Apop (Aug 28, 2013)

Do you use flashes for wildlife photography? ,

Personally I am still not sure if I should purchase a flash, during the day it can be really handy, but at night I wonder if I disturb the animals?, even the ones who can 'handle' it.

What are your thoughts on the use of flash?

Btw, what is the max shutter speed you can use?, if the flash sync speed is 1/200th, does this mean you can only use up to 1/200th of a second shutter speed with flash?, or is that for when the flash is not attached to the camera but triggered wireless ?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 28, 2013)

The max sync speed is the fastest speed you can use where the shutter is fully open; This is necessary because the flash emits only a single pulse of light and at faster shutter speeds the second shutter curtain starts to close before the first one is open. High speed sync is a partial fix where the flash fires many short pulses over a longer period of time, but that reduces your reach with the flash considerably.

As for wildlife, I'd approach it with the expectation that you'll have one shot before you spook the creature. I know some people use it just fine though, worst case is you get a walk outside.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 28, 2013)

Used wisely (lower power for fill) it can be very effective. If you're using a longer lens, a Better Beamer is the way to go.


----------



## surapon (Aug 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Used wisely (lower power for fill) it can be very effective. If you're using a longer lens, a Better Beamer is the way to go.



+ 1 for Better Beamer. The Second Photo = In the Dark shade with out Flash ---The 3 Rd. and 4 Th. photos = Flash with Better Beamer
Surapon


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have used flash occasionally, with a Better Beamer and my 100-400. There is a good writeup here:

http://www.digitalbirdphotography.com/windows/4.3.html

The problems I find are that I tend to use it too late - by the time I think it's "dark" enough for flash, it's really too dark, so flash becomes the primary illumination - and "steel eye", the avian version of "red eye". I really need to get out and practice with it more. 

But I can say I can't think of any bird or animal that has been spooked by the light of the flash that wouldn't have also spooked by the noise of the camera & lens. I've scared far more birds just with the noise...


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 28, 2013)

Two thoughts:

1. Responding to the title of your post - I'm not sure if wildlife care about nudity, but opening a trench coat up might frighten them away (or just frighten them) 

2. the Better Beamer is great, but the Fresnel lens is like a huge magnifying glass and will burn holes in your gear in bright light. Seriously.


----------



## surapon (Aug 28, 2013)

Dear Friends.
As My Professional as Architect in NC., USA, And Photography just my pass time Hobby, Yes, I love to improve any equipment that I have. Including the" Better Beamer " too---When I use with my 600 mm + 2X at the tree under the shade , and Try to shoot the Bird at 100 feet or more---The Better Beamer with Flash not long range enough. I just add the Aluminum tape ( for HVAC Duct Tape) to the Better Beamer Panels and Add two Rigid Plastic Panels on top and Bottom with the Aluminum Tape too---Yes, I add Velcro to the Plastic envelope to the Front of Lens , When I do not use---As the Cover Lid. ( to not let this strong flash light damage some one eyes or let the sun ray to burn the flash unit)---Yes, This Add On Reflector = add double light from flash pass thru the Lens. Yes , I can add more ( almost Double Distant ) distant of flash for my 600 X 2 = 1200 mm Lens.
Yes, It's works.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 28, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> I have used flash occasionally, with a Better Beamer and my 100-400. There is a good writeup here:
> 
> http://www.digitalbirdphotography.com/windows/4.3.html
> 
> The problems I find are that I tend to use it too late - by the time I think it's "dark" enough for flash, it's really too dark, so flash becomes the primary illumination - and "steel eye", the avian version of "red eye". I really need to get out and practice with it more.



Same experience here. Definitely a learning curve I'm still climbing with that set-up. Lately I've started out with -1 1/3 or -1 2/3 EV flash exposure compensation around dusk or when in deep shade to fill in shadows without blowing out the overall exposure, but I still don't feel I've mastered long-distance flash. And eye reflection angle is definitely the detail to watch - catch-light is important, but steel eye/red eye is worse than no catch-light IMO.


----------



## sanj (Sep 9, 2013)

Flash does NOT bother animals.


----------



## rpt (Sep 9, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> 1. Responding to the title of your post - I'm not sure if wildlife care about nudity, but opening a trench coat up might frighten them away (or just frighten them)


Ha! Ha! Ha! You beat me to it


----------



## el bouv (Sep 9, 2013)

Many animals do not mind the use of a flash, the big cats seems almost bothered by it, but NEVER EVER use a flash with an African elephant, they do not take to it kindly.

The Better Beamer is very good, but be careful with sunlight being focused on your Lenscoat, or even the flash body or camera body. 

I have had smoke, and melting, from the Lenscoat and have melted 580 flash bodies with the sunlight being focused on them.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 9, 2013)

sanj said:


> Flash does NOT bother animals.



I use Flash to fill the shadows frequently in my own wildlife Images, in particular when I'm on Safari Shoots in Africa, in early dawn, late afternoon it can be an Image saver.

You are not restricted to 1/200th, at least not with the 1Dx & I think the 5DMKIII, check your Manual re High Speed Sync.

I agree with Sanj, it's been my experience to date that Animals aren't concerned about the Flash, of course that's an assumption based on results to date, it must be said I've never actually had one come up and tell me to "turn the bloody flash off, or else".

The attached Image is very difficult to have lit well if you don't use some Fill Flash, low light at Dawn, inside the tree canopy, this was shot with the 1Dx & 600 EX-RT off Camera with the ST-E3-RT.

Be careful of "Green Eye" with Predators, not the Envy thing, if you don't get the Flash off camera sufficiently, you have the light reflecting back from the Animals inner eye, very hard to get rid of in Post, distance from the Lens is the Key.

I do have the better beamer but have never tried it, some results from People look impressive, I can see for Birding Photographers this could be a real asset.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice pic eml58, very nice.

I've only fiddled with fill flash for birding pics this weekend and while I'm pleased with the results, a noticeable side affect was the reaction by the small birds I was photographing. I suspect it maybe the pre-flash kicking off on the 580EXII which gets their attention. Larger animals, perhaps used to human interaction (to a degree) may not be bothered by it. I'll continue to develop the technique for challenging lighting conditions, but I wouldn't use it all situations.

Regarding the sync speed, on my 5D3 I had it set to Av mode and the flash symbol for high speed sync would automatically appear over 1/200sec.


----------



## weixing (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,
When I start shooting birds a few years ago, I learn how to use flash for birding until I saw one collared kingfisher juvenile nearly fall down from the branch when my first flash goes off... I observe that the kingfisher startle every time my flash goes off. My conclusion is:
1) my flash photography skill was lousy and
2) flash did affect and frighten some birds in some way... may be more on juvenile birds.

After that I never use flash on birds anymore.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 9, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> But I can say I can't think of any bird or animal that has been spooked by the light of the flash that wouldn't have also spooked by the noise of the camera & lens. I've scared far more birds just with the noise...





sanj said:


> Flash does NOT bother animals.


I have to disagree with you ... coz I have seen animals being spooked by flash light and run for cover, it happened with a Giraffe, Deer and a few birds (however it only happens when you are directly firing the flash while they are facing the camera ... side shots don't seem to trouble them) ... that being said I do use flash for wildlife, especially for birds.


----------



## rpt (Sep 9, 2013)

eml58 said:


> The attached Image is very difficult to have lit well if you don't use some Fill Flash, low light at Dawn, inside the tree canopy, this was shot with the 1Dx & 600 EX-RT off Camera with the ST-E3-RT.


You mean with a flash bracket? Which one do you have?


----------



## Lurker (Sep 9, 2013)

> I'm not sure if wildlife care about nudity, but opening a trench coat up might frighten them away (or just frighten them)



Or, in some cases, result in long periods of very unnatural poses as the critters are busy ROGLTAO.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 10, 2013)

rpt said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > The attached Image is very difficult to have lit well if you don't use some Fill Flash, low light at Dawn, inside the tree canopy, this was shot with the 1Dx & 600 EX-RT off Camera with the ST-E3-RT.
> ...



Hi RPT, Yes, I use the RRS Full Ring Bracket (FR-91-QR) with the Extender slider (FA-QREX2) that allows the Flash attached to be set at any point around the Lens and extends out a further 6" to 10" (20" if you connect two), I've used two 600EX-RT's on this Ring , but generally use just the one combined with the ST-E3-RT on the Camera.

Has the added advantage of being very robust, when attached I use the Ring to carry the Lens/Camera.

I use the "91" ring size so I can fit to the 300f/2.8, 400f/2.8 (when I had it) and now the 200-400f/4, I've not used it on the 600f/4 as yet.

I use a similar arrangement on the 70-200f/2.8 II, except the Ring Bracket is the 3/4 Bracket (Not a Full Ring)(B87-QR). 

I find the RRS catalogue keeps me poor, but it's excellent gear.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2013)

el bouv said:


> Many animals do not mind the use of a flash, the big cats seems almost bothered by it, but NEVER EVER use a flash with an African elephant, they do not take to it



And if you go to Jurassic Park, don't use a flash to take pictures of the T-Rex.......

If your flash/camera supports red-eye reduction, it might be a good idea to turn it off. I remember one evening trying to take flash pictures of a kitten playing in a paper bag.... Every time the red-eye strobe went off, the kitten ducked. I managed to get lots of pictures of the paper bag.....


----------



## rpt (Sep 10, 2013)

eml58 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


Thanks Edward. Wow! 320 US$ for the ring clamp and 260 for the 3/4th clamp and 130 for the extender! That is a lot of $$$


----------



## eml58 (Sep 10, 2013)

rpt said:


> Thanks Edward. Wow! 320 US$ for the ring clamp and 260 for the 3/4th clamp and 130 for the extender! That is a lot of $$$



Hi RPT, Yes, hence my comment about being kept poor, but the gear is just well Engineered, well made & works, and I really like the RRS after sales service, I've not had much at all in the way of issues, but any I have had have been resolved Positively & without any concerns, an advantage I feel of dealing in this day & age with a family owned & Operated Company.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 10, 2013)

rpt said:


> You mean with a flash bracket? Which one do you have?



Personally, I always fill-flash wildlife (unless I get green/red eyes) because I like background lit objects ... I've got a Demb flash bracket with a 600rt (200mm reflector) which is rather inexpensive, let's you only fill the shadow side and is the only flexible way I know of to prevent horrible drop shadows.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Hi RPT, Yes, I use the RRS Full Ring Bracket (FR-91-QR) with the Extender slider (FA-QREX2) that allows the Flash attached to be set at any point around the Lens and extends out a further 6" to 10" (20" if you connect two), I've used two 600EX-RT's on this Ring , but generally use just the one combined with the ST-E3-RT on the Camera.



I use the 600EX-RT with a Better Beamer on the RRS B91-QR with FA-QREX2 on my 600 II. I've been using the OC-E3, but I have a SnapQR cold shoe, and triggering with the ST-E3 would be a little cleaner than the coiled cord - great idea!


----------



## deletemyaccount (Sep 10, 2013)

Another consideration for a flash extender is the "Harbor Digital XT Flash Extender Kit".

Pros

No assembly required
Extremely light
Won't burn flash head

Cons

Bulky


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've been using the OC-E3, but I have a SnapQR cold shoe, and triggering with the ST-E3 would be a little cleaner than the coiled cord - great idea!



After breaking my 2nd (China copy) oc-e3 cord I also switched to triggering the on-flash-bracket coldshoe flash with another flash on the camera hotshoe - its heavier, but the cable is messy and I can use the 2nd flash for high power hss or bounce if I want to.


----------



## rpt (Sep 10, 2013)

Eml, Marsu, Neuro, thanks for the input.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 10, 2013)

camerabug said:


> Another consideration for a flash extender is the "Harbor Digital XT Flash Extender Kit".
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...


Cool - I didn't realize they made this - I have their softbox system, so this could work well for me!


----------



## eml58 (Sep 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use the 600EX-RT with a Better Beamer on the RRS B91-QR with FA-QREX2 on my 600 II. I've been using the OC-E3, but I have a SnapQR cold shoe, and triggering with the ST-E3 would be a little cleaner than the coiled cord - great idea!



Hi Neuro, I bought the Better Beamer specially for use on the 600f/4 II, Haven't actually tried it yet, but I have hopes the Better Beamer can help overcome the 200mm Zoom limitation of the 600EX-RT, the 200mm Zoom seems to work just fine when in use on the 200-400, 300 & 400, but I've tried it with the 600 & there's a lot of light fall off/spread which the better beamer should help with.

I found the ST-E3-RT Triggering via the Camera worked well for me, especially when you need to change the position of the 600/s on the Ring, I imagine that could become a bit of a Tangle using a cord to trigger.

Just an added reminder for anyone wanting to go the RRS way, keep in mind if you want to attach your 600EX-RT to the RRS extender, or any RRS piece of gear that has a dovetail fit, you need a "Snap QR Adaptor", RRS make a number for different fit outs, when I first bought my set up I had everything I needed, except this little bit of gear to actually attach the 600 so it would all work.


----------

